

France announces action on Libya - siddhant
http://english.aljazeera.net/news/europe/2011/03/2011319132058782326.html

======
wheremiah
Did La France actually do a better job defending freedom than the U.S.? Whoa,
the world has changed... that's like the U.S. leading France in croissants and
afternoon sex.

